# Anxiety in my new pony



## Melms92 (26 February 2014)

Help needed please. 


I recently bought a 14.2hh dun connemara who is 10 years old. He is a lovely pony who was brought over from Ireland as a 4 year old and broken and evented for 5 years with his first owner who was very experienced.  He was sold 10 months ago to a 15 year old who evented him with some success however he started refusing planks and as such was advertised for sale as a dressage pony who was ultimately bought by me. 


He arrived about a month and a half ago and was very anxious and unsettled for the first week or so. I hack out a lot and own another pony which my mum usually rides (he is a superstar and such a great confidence giver, both to other horses and humans) so we thought he would be the perfect partner to our new pony to give him some reassurance. We hack out around 5-6 times a week and do schooling on top of that. When you go to mount he can be difficult to get to stand still, I am working on this but it is a work in progress (I think it's due to his anxiety).  In company our new pony is great, he can be a little spooky although is generally very well behaved.  Initially when hacking out alone he behaved perfectly. In the last two weeks however he has started trying to nap (backing up and trying to turn for home). He started off by doing this once or twice throughout the ride (I haven't let him get away with it & after a battle he does move on). It is however getting more frequent now and he seems to be trying it on closer and closer to the yard although the severity of his strops are getting a little better. He seems to be just trying it on as today it was a set of cones and a parked van he decided to attempt to avoid (I know he isn't scared of this as he's evented in the past to a very high level). He seems to be extremely unsettled in the field also, he is always looking around for things to jump out and seems to use any excuse to have a good gallop about!! As you can imagine with all this rain it isnt helping my paddocks so I am desperate to try and stop him. We have pigs across from our field and he seems to be absolutely terrified of them. I'm unsure if this is the root of the problem?  The pigs cannot be moved and so I don't know what else to do. Tonight when I was bringing him in from the field he tanked off up to the stable block and was charging around before I eventually caught him again. I don't know what to do to try and settle him down. Currently the only time I think he is genuinely settled is in his stable and even then he still looks for danger constantly. He is on 25ml of Karma a day and gets one small scoop of hi Fi lite twice daily and a cup of lo cal at night with 10lbs of hay. 


I've had differing advice, but I'm unsure what to do. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## littleshetland (28 February 2014)

Poor old you! - they're not easy sometimes, these horses.  First of all, there is a kind of golden rule with horses - if your struggling with something, go back a step.  With your hacking alone issues, just for now, don't - carry on going out in company until your confidence has returned.  I also think it would be a very good idea to get a trainer/instructor - lots of lessons and sound advice from someone you respect and trust can work wonders.  If the neighbouring pigs are an issue, can you move the pony to a different paddock? Can he go out with another pig proof equine?  If not, and he's happier in, then let him be more in than out for now.   Just remember, theres no rush to solve all your problems in one go.  Let the pony stay in his comfort zones and gradually change things bit by bit - it can take a while to build trust between you.  Working from the ground is good (lunging etc) spend ages grooming and bonding with him.   The most important thing that we have with our horses is our confidence, so look after yours!

ps. quite often, horses and ponies can be different creatures in the hotter weather, so look forward to the summer months!  good luck and be kind to yourself!

pps. there is absolutely no disgrace in asking for help - all the best horsey people do it. A really good trainer/ adviser is worth their weight in gold.


----------



## pelusillaazul8 (28 February 2014)

I would try some ground work (seriously improves things), and hacking out with another horse always works. What about gently introducing the pigs to him, with a lot of carrots in your hands to reward him? :In your pony's head: Pigs + Me being calm = carroooots!! He will probably try to fight you but patience is all you can do.
On hacks be sure to firmly let him know you are the leader and you are going foreward. If you can, trot him hard when you think he is going to start. 
I cant tell you how important groundwork is. I had dominance issues with my incredibly strong haflinger, and after a couple of weeks with ground work he doesnt push me any more! 
I hope it works out!


----------



## Melms92 (28 February 2014)

Thank you both so much for your help, advice and kind comments! I really appreciate it! It's so lovely to have some help and feel your not totally alone and a complete failure! 

I think, as you've both said, groundwork will be the most solid basis for building our partnership and so plan on spending lots of time grooming this weekend! Lunging also sounds like a great idea and getting in a professional to help so I'm not completely alone I think will be the best step forward! 
In response to the pigs, unfortunately they cannot be moved as the lady who owns them keeps them as pets and also owns the land I've recently built my new stables on! I've ordered him valerian and hope that it may settle him around the pigs? Meanwhile I've fenced his paddock off next to the pigs and put my NF pony in too, he's a saint and I'm hoping he may reassure him where the pigs are concerned? Do you know if horses ultimately get used to pigs or overcome their fear, by exposure? 

Thanks again for all your help! Any more tips would be gratefully received!


----------



## pelusillaazul8 (28 February 2014)

You're do sweet  About getting them used to the pigs: sometimes they do, others they don't. My Haflinger is terrified of donkeys. He's seen them for many years, but still. I thinks it's the noise they make. Please try to walk him in hand next to the pigs, patting him and showing him that there's nothing to fear. Maybe that will do. I do think you can desensibilize (spelled correctly?) horses to many things, I just haven't tried with mine, it never caused a problem. Hope it works!


----------



## Turtlebay69 (28 February 2014)

My horses were stabled near to pigs, and my horse was also petrified of them. Some people say that horses are actually frightened of the 'smell' of pigs?!? Not sure.

I do feel for you so much, the excitement of a new pony/horse then this occurs, it really frustrates and puts a dampener on things. I have been through this struggle also. With regards to the napping, I think build the confidence first for him by hacking in company, your other horse sounds perfect for this. Then, as he is more settled and even more confident, try the alone business. I did exactly this, and believe me it was tough and there were tears! But, after a few weeks of NO! WE ARE NOT GOING HOME, NO MATTER HOW MUCH YOU STROP, YOU WILL CONTINUE NO MATTER HOW LONG IT TAKES, (even if we do a loop somewhere and return after he is over the tantrum and we have made progress) and lots of fighting, there was progress, and now 6 months later, a confident happy hacker alone and in company! Good luck xx


----------



## Melms92 (1 March 2014)

Thank you so much for your help guys, I will try everything suggested! It may be the smell they give off and they do fight sometimes and cause a bit of noise so it could also be that? 

That's really encouraging to hear that with patience your horse came through it. He's a lovely pony I think he's just testing the waters with me to see how much he can get away with. I don't believe he's actually genuinely frightened, as he tried it on when he saw some cones the other day and he has jumped these previously! I just don't want it developing into a habit so am keen to nip it in the bud, I just don't know the best way to do so! All your tips and experience is brilliant, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Darremi (1 March 2014)

Given he came from two eventing homes I wonder if  he is used to being in heavier work. An event horse will typically canter nearly every single day, be it out hacking, fast work or schooling.

It is good that you are managing to get out hacking 5/6 times a week. But how much aerobic exercise do you actually do during the hacks?

Often with sports horse (and pony) types they require a lot of work to settle down. The extra energy he has from not being worked as much may be contributing to the running round the field and generally poor behaviour.

Something to think about.


----------



## Melms92 (2 March 2014)

Thank you, I think Darremi you are right, he is not being worked hard enough! I usually do a lot of trotting on a ride as I was told this is harder work than canter? I ride him in an outline when hacking 90% of the time, I give him 10% of the ride to stretch. 

I have, since reading everyone's advice decided that perhaps my exercise isn't fast paced enough to keep him distracted and so have started schooling him for15-30 mins before hacking and do a lot ore trot and canter work now! Thank you so much for your advice, if anyone has any further tips I would be extremely grateful! Thank you!


----------



## putasocinit (2 March 2014)

Yes it will be the pigs, but he will get used to them, feed him some magnesium oxide as well it works wonders as a calmer and our grass is lacking in it anyway


----------



## Tnavas (2 March 2014)

Melms92 said:



			Thank you, I think Darremi you are right, he is not being worked hard enough! I usually do a lot of trotting on a ride as I was told this is harder work than canter? I ride him in an outline when hacking 90% of the time, I give him 10% of the ride to stretch. 

I have, since reading everyone's advice decided that perhaps my exercise isn't fast paced enough to keep him distracted and so have started schooling him for15-30 mins before hacking and do a lot ore trot and canter work now! Thank you so much for your advice, if anyone has any further tips I would be extremely grateful! Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Trotting is a good fittening pace where muscle is built and condition maintained. It takes more out of a horse to canter or gallop.

Firstly with all new equines reduce feed to a level that keeps them covered but quiet - this may mean feeding just Hay or Haylage for a couple of months while you get to know and trust each other. 

By the sound of things, not jumping as well as in the past and also spinning when you mount would have me thinking is he sore somewhere. A change in characteristic behaviour often has pain as a cause.

A chiropractor might be a good idea for him. Check him over and at least give you peace of mind.

A good check of saddle and bridle fit and also the condition of his teeth. Do you know when he last had the dentist?

Rule out any discomfort and as others have said take one problem at a time. Hack out in company and alternate between following and taking the lead. He is in a new unfamiliar area and will be unsettled for a while. 

PIGS!!! poor piggies - they are rather cute really but often smelly. Lets remember that in the wild a pig is a fearsome creature, one bite can remove and arm with ease so your horse is quite naturally concerned when he can smell them. Try and take a visit with a pig proof friend. I've had one pony that would absolutely refuse to become pig proof and a horse that detested donkeys with a passion. Sometimes you have to accept that your pony is not going to like everything.


----------

